# My babies(Need to Come up With A Name)



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Erm ... ive always loved the name rio, and it looks like it would suit him! Thats just my opinion x


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Im making a lsit of names then im gonna start a vote and see which one gets more so far we have:

Ace
Tequila
A'dore
Rio


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

my old pony was called rio but she was a girl lol  x


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I love the name rio, if i got to name a horse, i'd name it rio! x


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont know why, but he looks like a Kody


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

What about Reno?


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

what about Socks because he has 4 beautiful white socks?
Anneka
xx


----------



## KCeilidh (Mar 6, 2007)

My suggestions:

Kaz
Pod (think thats really unusual!)
Jesse
Humbug
Kartouch (said 'Kar-toosh)


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

king,bruce,wildfire,


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmmm. . . . i like Tequila. I don't know why, it just has a nice ring to it as a name.
I also have the name Domino stuck in my head when i look at those pics!! I'm wierd!! :roll:


----------



## TWH_lovin_gal (Feb 1, 2007)

I think he looks like a Chase or a Chance. Tucker will also work, or Sailor. Let me give you a list in order of what i think will go good with him. the first one on the list is the one i like best. The rest are just there.

Chase 8) 
Chance
Tucker
Sailor
Dancer
Rum
Psy (sigh)
Joe
Cool

Thats my two pennies.


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry guys we are returning the gelding, he has horrible ground manners, even after he calmed down. He kicked a young girl in the thight and tried to kick me numerous times. He's to much of a liability problem we have alot of kids running around the ranch here


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

oh you can name him dog food. Thats what he will become if he doesn't smartn up


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

lol used to train a mare called abbey. my dad called her Abattoir because she was a b***H


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Mmm I agree with Crackrider Tequila would definetly be good and if you wanted to jaz it up you could use "Tequila Sunrise"


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

Barrel Racing Lette said:


> Sorry guys we are returning the gelding, he has horrible ground manners, even after he calmed down. He kicked a young girl in the thight and tried to kick me numerous times. He's to much of a liability problem we have alot of kids running around the ranch here


isnt that the horse you got when you got rid of your other horse? or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

i like the name tequilla... 

Here are some odd names(sorry there a little weird)

bones
kennedy
dashboard
sheets
paranoia
boy
home 
vindicated
demo
corporate


ya so there very weird, thats from me listening to music while I thought of those haha


----------

